# Achey pain in the groin area?!



## -x-Rocky-x-

*Heeey! im 33 weeks pregnant but just recently have just started to get an achey pain in the groin area.. its ok when im sitting and laying down but as soon as i get up from resting it feels like ive been doing the splits and pulled a muscle.. i have to wait a bit before a walk.. in the night i have to sit up for a bit then get up n i waddle like a penguin to the toilet.. anyone got any ideas what it is? I just dont want to be worrying untill i see my m.w next wednesday.. Many thanks xxxx​*


----------



## kerryinsussex

sounds like pain i have in my left hip which comes and goes, went to st georges hospital last monday and consultant said baby is low so thats what i'm putting it down to
hope this helps x :)
i'm 37 wks tomorrow


----------



## MummyMummy

it sounds like spd/pgp. getting up after sitting/lying is such a bugger! feels all stiff and literally onlyway to move is to penguin it!
don't forget baby is getting biggar and everything is stretching and pulling here there and everywhere, there's more pressure down there.
xXx


----------



## Laura--x

Ive had this the past few days hun. Don't know what it is tbh! x


----------



## Kimboowee

It does sound like SPD, i have to get on all fours and shuffle out of bed, i can't just swing my legs round! Mention it to your midwife next time you see her and she might be able to refer you to someone x


----------



## cybermum

I have had it since about week 28.Worst when I am lying down and get up for the toilet.
I have to walk like a crab and can't get my right side to click properly.


----------



## ajarvis

I've had that achey pain too for quite a while now probably since about 26/27 weeks. It's not horrible, but it's quite painful after walking or standing up etc. Pretty crappy!


----------



## Lulu

Just agreeing with what a few others have said, sounds like SPD or the newer name PGP (pubic girdle pain). I started getting it last weekend and fortunately I had the midwife on Tuesday so I asked her about it. 

It's mainly to do with the baby getting bigger, putting pressure on your pelvic bone and the fact that our ligaments soften during pregnancy and the mucle between both sides of your pelvic bone is stretching.

I'm having difficultly sleeping some nights, turning over in bed can be horrendous and when I wake up I feel like someone has kicked me between the legs :rofl:


----------



## Kiree

me too, had it about the last 3 weeks. feels like after you've been horseriding (yeah right! can you imagine- its enough effort getting out of a chair never mind onto a horse!) mentioned to mw the other day, and she just said its everything loosening right up plus the weight of baby now (and there was me all excitied thinking it means baby was starting to engage, but no). x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Been getting thi the past few weeks to...it's when I have been resting and stand. It's like Ooow need a few seconds before I can walk


----------



## dizzy duck

Does sound like SPD, I would go to your doctor hun and get it checked out, hope it settles soon, take care :hugs: XX


----------



## MamaK

I have also had this for about 2 weeks now.

I have read in my pregnancy books and online that around this time your pelvic muscles start to spread so I'm sure its this.

It is extremely painful when I side step a bit or get up from sitting down, but OK all other times.

Big hugs, xxxx


----------



## NatalieW

I've had something similar... but it's just the baby's head engaging I found out.


----------



## -x-Rocky-x-

thanks girls!! put my mind to rest atleast! suppose ill just have to make do for the next 7 weeks lol xxx


----------



## leanneh

i get this too... its really painfull when ive been walking for a while and when ive been lying down... absolute murder trying to get out of bed now... i thought something was wrong with me so after reading this its a weight off my mind... only going to get worse as i still have ages to go :(


----------



## ClaireyF

I've started getting this the past few days, feels like my pubic bones split in two atthe front xx


----------



## -x-Rocky-x-

went and saw the m/w.. all perfectly normal jus the little ones head burrying herself down there! She said its only going to get worse as she roots further down.. lol only 6 weeks 3 days to go.. and counting!!!


----------



## debbie7155

Thank god for this thread, ive been in pain like all of you girls for few weeks now, sometimes i can cry trying to stand up after sitting & laying in bed for some time, i hate going to bed at nights sometimes as i know im going to be in pain trying to get up to go to the toilet..& trying to do that like 4-6 times a night is not nice :(

I have to waddle like a penguin too to get moving, sometimes i cant even take a step for a min or so cos its going to hurt, my OH is caring hes up like a shot to give me a helping hand, bless him.. I just want my baby now .... x


----------



## ClaireyF

Gosh this is an old thread!! i was 7month pg with DS when repled to this post and now he's 17months.

I hope you're ok! It is an awful pain but it does go once you had the baby. It didn't go completely for me, but i have adapted and its not painful!!

Good luck xx


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

Ive been having this pain for a few weeks myself. It is uncomfortable when turning over in bed or getting up for the toilet in the middle of the night. I think it's because the baby is low and into position in the pelvis. Hopefully it all goes back to normal after the baby comes :)


----------

